# Magnetic knife stand?



## Logan09 (Sep 17, 2022)

Who here has made one? I'm not new to making magnetic knife racks, but a stand seems like a different beast due to the size.

I'm thinking of making a 16"x12"
For anyone that has made them, how did you go about it? Was just thinking of using a solid 1" thick board cutting a long thin strip off the side toward the top, putting magnets in and gluing it back on kinda like the photo below:


----------



## Delat (Sep 18, 2022)

This is a rack I purchased, but it looks like they carved out a slot in the back like you’re thinking, but then filled the slots with colored epoxy (the blue lines). Looks like there’s two rows of magnets. Probably easier than messing around with gluing a strip of wood back in, unless you’re doing large batches and create jigs for cutting the replacement strips.


----------



## Logan09 (Sep 19, 2022)

Delat said:


> This is a rack I purchased, but it looks like they carved out a slot in the back like you’re thinking, but then filled the slots with colored epoxy (the blue lines). Looks like there’s two rows of magnets. Probably easier than messing around with gluing a strip of wood back in, unless you’re doing large batches and create jigs for cutting the replacement strips.


Thabks for the picture! I do like that design. Never messed with epoxy in that way before. Going to have to do a lot of planning for one.


----------

